# Too slow, too fast?



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I would agree. I also don't think you have good leash/collar placement. I think the collar is too low and the leash should be up in front of his ear. It makes his neck look shorter than it really is. Try video taping yourself next time in handling class. They can be painful to watch, but it might help. Bring a tripod and camera, set it in the corner of the room and let it film the whole class. 

The Facebook page: Learning to Show Dogs is a great place to post your video and get opinions. Also trying using one of your other non-show dogs in the ring. Feel how they gait, and you'll get a feel for the difference.

Showing dogs is very difficult for me. I have a very hard time making the connection with my dog in the ring. I'm hoping to improve before our specialty at the end of June when all the outside dogs roll in from the states.

Have fun showing your pup! He's a pretty boy.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

You're right. The lead is too low.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I've seen other people handle the collar lead placement right before the start off with their lead leg in the ring. The pros have a pretty quick fancy way of flicking it right into place that I wish I could do. I feel like I always fuss too long and don't get it quite in the right place. I think it does lead to a smooth transition to a comfortable gait so that you are moving smoothly. So flip the collar into place, twist the lead under the ear, and step out in one smooth move. I've never been able to do it myself very well. 

So what's your plan, thinking about going a few times on your own? It can be fun when you beat the pros! My very first show Lucy was reserve winner bitch with her mom as winners bitch. Lucy was in the 9-12 month class. I had no idea what that meant but it sure sounded good. I didn't even know I was supposed to wait around after I was in the ring to possibly enter the ring again. I was a bit lost on the whole thing. Still am!

Have fun out there!


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reference pics! I can't offer anything, but it's nice to see some reference pictures and have others give their thoughts on them.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> So what's your plan, thinking about going a few times on your own? It can be fun when you beat the pros!


My plan is to show our puppy, Ziva, myself, at least until she is "ready." Right now she is a super wild child, so it's like riding a bucking bronco in the ring. 

Our handlers can get her to stand still...



















...but I can't. So, we are in handling classes, and I will be showing her at an upcoming show where there is a "best puppy" competition. But probably won't show her much after that until she's a little more ready.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Lucy competed against her littermate Cali, and lost to her every time. I had friends in the audience to ask why. They said Lucy was calm and serious, her sister was wild and full of energy. The judges were picking the energy over the seriousness. So in my opinion, keep that wild child. Let her leap around the ring and go a little crazy. It shows spunkiness and energy. She'll stand out a little more. So have fun with her!

I made the mistake at the last show to use a bird wing as bait. She got even more focused and serious. All she did was stare at that wing and try to snatch it from my hand every chance she got. I'm still trying to figure out how to have fun with her in the ring!

Lucy is doing very well in fieldwork, so we'll have field titles before we have that elusive Ch in front of her name. I promised her breeder I wouldn't breed Lucy until she has her Ch. The way it's going, I might be better of spaying her.

I have to say Dana, showing a dog is harder than chasing birds. I'm thinking hard about throwing in the towel on showing her and just chasing birds with Lucy. But I can say, I've learned how to groom a golden well. I've taken a ton of handling classes and I go to our club's show and go's. I'm getting nowhere fast. Here's Lucy's pedigree: Pedigree: Wiseman Wildfire Grayling Fish On CGC


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

IMO I doubt the judge puts up a dog based on how Serious vs how fun they are. SOME might like a little more personality in the ring, but I very seriously doubt that it is the only thing they looked for.

I do like a wild child though...


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Okay, I have zero advice but just wanted to say that he's a really gorgeous boy!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

He really is so pretty! In both of your shots with the different dogs, you are pulling straight up. If you greatly exaggerate that motion in your imagination, you would lift the dog off his her feet and back toward you. In the shot of Ziva right after with the handler, he is pulling up and you can imagine forward, so she stands over herself. If you exaggerate his lead's momentum in your mind,he would be pulling way more forward than up, and not back at all. If you can push your hand forward, you will let the dog carry a natural head carriage. Sometimes people will pull up and back if they are worried the dog is going to sniff. Gibbs is just beautiful and he has a ton of breed type.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Can you practice in from of a mirror? With horses they will sometimes have one wall of the arena a giant mirror so you can glance over and see what you are doing. It makes it easier to catch and correct mistakes. Videos would do the same thing, but it wouldn't be instant.


----------

